
CabooseConf (Rails) - pius
http://rubyjudo.com/2008/2/1/cabooseconf
======
timr
I'll gladly catch a train to Portland for a cheap rails conference that
doesn't suck....

------
TheWama
I was going to launch pre-Railsconf and maybe recruit there, but this gives me
an extra week or two of leeway... and hopefully filters out the corporate
types, so I'm sold!

------
altano
Thank god for this. Railsconf '07 was awful.

